# Wanted: Leather strap 20mm



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking for a nice thick brown 20mm leather strap. preferably with stitching.

I've seen some great straps in the ads so I'm hoping someone has something.

Thanks

Rich.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Have you tried WatchGecko? They have some lovely vintage leather straps.

Watch Obsession? Weston Watch Straps? Anything by Hirsch?


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Have you tried WatchGecko? They have some lovely vintage leather straps.
> 
> Watch Obsession? Weston Watch Straps? Anything by Hirsch?


 I shall look at those, thanks.

I did pick up a Hirsch off ebay, but when it arrived it wasn't as thick and beefy as I was hoping for.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Most of the shops above give dimensions so you should be able to find something


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Most of the shops above give dimensions so you should be able to find something


 Brilliant, cheers!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

stairpost said:


> I shall look at those, thanks.
> 
> I did pick up a Hirsch off ebay, but when it arrived it wasn't as thick and beefy as I was hoping for.


 I had a Hirsch from ebay which must have been very old stock. It fell apart within a few weeks!


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

How about this sach strap? It cost £45 to have hand made but yours for £20.

it was made to be thick and rustic


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Sorted now.

Thank you all.


----------

